# [ATI XGL 3D] probleme dri [oublié]

## Goumize

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à activer la 3d pour initialiser xgl  :Crying or Very sad:  , j'ai suivis les tuto necessaire a la lettre, et l'installation semble correcte.

Voici mes logs.

Serveur X log

```

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Synaptics Touchpad"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.27.10

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.27.10

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 131072 kB instead of 131072 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xc0501000 (size=0x07adf000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0x18501000 (size=0x07adf000)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc7000000,0xfe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc6000000,0x1fe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc4000000,0x3fe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x7fe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "SubPixelOrder" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ColorTiling" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

Je n'ai pris que les entrées me semblant interressante à analyser, d'apres le log la 3d se charge au debut mais echou juste apres, c'est curieux.

les drivers installés sont ==>x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

dri est compilé en module dans le noyau mais je ne le charge pas au demarrage.

X11-DRM est installé mais est en ~arch

mon architecture est x86_64 ==> amd Turion 64 ml 28

voici mon Xorg.conf sections : device & modules ..

```

#    Load        "Glcore"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

#    Load        "synaptics"

    Load        "vbe"

    Load        "bitmap"

    Load        "i2c"

    Load        "ddc"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "int10"

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx"

   

SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection

EndSection

#*********************************************************

#Section EXTENSIONS

#*********************************************************

Section "Extensions"

      Option   "Composite"  "Enable"

      Option   "RENDER"     "Enable"

      

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

     RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

      Option     "blank time"   "5"

      Option     "off time"     "10"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD1"

    VendorName  "Hp LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

    Option      "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "X200M"

    VendorName   "ATI inc"

    BoardName   "ATI Radeon"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option     "backingstore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "X200M"

    Monitor     "LCD1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option      "backingstore"   "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen      "Screen 0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad" 

EndSection

Section "DRI"

       Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour resolution?

Merci d'avance

----------

## nykos

essaye la version 8.28.8 des ati-drivers voir si ça marche pas mieux

----------

## theniaky

J'ai le même souci à partir des 8.25 : donc je ferais comme nykos, j'essaierai différentes versions !

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca me semblait qu'il n'y avait pas de DRI, sous XGL avec fglrx?

Et puis que vient faire X11-DRM dans le tas?

----------

## Goumize

Salut, 

Nykos: j'ai deja essayer la v 8.28 de fglrx sans resolution.

El_Goretto: je n'ai aucune idée sur dri ou xgl, j'ai tout simplement suivis le guide pour mettre au point la 3d, depuis le site officiel, rien que ca.

C'est ma premiere utilisation de Gentoo.

Je viens de virer gnome difficilement en faveur de KDE qui aux avis des linuxiens permet un meilleur control de la machine, et par la suite je suis passer a xgl compiz et tout les packet qui en dependent pour reinstaller le tout une quatrieme fois. mais je comprend pas comment peut avoir la 3D sans X11-DRM, 

d'apres le manuel X11-DRM permet d'avoir de la 3D.

Dois je desintaller le X11-DRM ???

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour toutes les questions relatives à la 3D en utilisant le driver fourni par ATI (fglrx), je te donne RDV dans ma signature. C'est la base pour avoir la 3D accélérée sous Xorg. Une fois fait, par contre, je n'utilise pas moi même Xgl, mais j'avais lu un truc sur un wiki un jour à propos du DRI non activé avec fglrx et Xgl, désolé, il faudra rechercher par toi même.

----------

## Goumize

Super Tuto El_Goretto,

Je commence la lecture dés maintenant  :Wink:  , j'ai desinstaller le DRM, a la base il etait masqué "instable" sous amd64  :Cool:  .

Donc je regle le probleme lié a la 3D, et XGL par la suite si ca marche  :Razz:  .

Mais merde faut faire la greve devant le siege de ATI, nVidia fait de meilleur driver pour le libre. ils ont accepter des pots de vins de bill gates  chez ATI ou quoi ?

Merci pour le SAV officieux, je teste et je te repond, thanks

----------

## Goumize

Re:

Voila j'ai suivi le premier lien de ton tuto.

Option kernel ==> OK

Compilation ==> OK

Chargement du module ==> OK

mais y'a quelque chose qui cloche:

```

Guesstux ~ # eselect opengl set ati

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

Guesstux ~ # aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Found fglrx primary device section

Nothing to do, terminating.

Guesstux ~ # modprobe fglrx

Guesstux ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Là je suis coincé et je ne comprend pas ==> xlib et mesa, que viennent faire là????

qu'est ce qui ne va pas dans ma config ???

----------

## El_Goretto

aticonfig n'est pas magique, il sert à altérer le fichier xorg.conf.

cf les options (yen a une bonne tripotée) de la commande.

Moi hier il a fallu que je renseigne le plus de choses possible (résolution, rafraichissement, etc) et utiliser l'option -f pour forcer la création depuis zéro d'une section device pour fglrx.

Ah, et il a fallut que je fasse un eselect à la main. (mais tu l'as fait toi aussi).

Sinon, je n'avais pas le DRI à yes.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de virer gnome difficilement en faveur de KDE qui aux avis des linuxiens permet un meilleur control de la machine, et par la suite je suis passer a xgl compiz et tout les packet qui en dependent pour reinstaller le tout une quatrieme fois. 

 

très mauvais choix...KDE est bien plus instable sous xgl que gnome, ca tient moins bien la route quoi. Sachant qu'XGL lui meme est instable...

----------

## theniaky

El_Goretto, serait-il possible de voir ton xorg.conf car j'ai également un souci avec un changement de version, je n'ai plus non plus de dri à yes et je n'y arrive pas   :Crying or Very sad:   Je pensais tout d'abord à une incompatibilité avec ma carte mais si tu dis que tu as eu le même souci...

----------

## math_roc

le problème veins du fait que les drivers ati ne supporte pas AIGLX. Il faut le désactiver dans le xorg.conf, dans server layout, en ajoutant `Option " AIGLX " "false"` dans server layout je croit.

aprés ça marche chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

## Goumize

Kwenspc:  c'est peu etre vrai, mais la difference est flagrante, beaucoup plus accessible que gnome.

El_Goretto: que dois je faire?

pourquoi mesa gere l'opengl chez moi?

pourquoi j'ai une axtension Xlib? je me souviens pas avoir vu ca en faisant glxgears depuis le livecd..

Quelqu'un pourrai t' il poster son xorg.conf? utilisant les Chip ATI.

Voici le mien:

```

section "Module"

#    Load        "Glcore"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    Load        "synaptics"

    Load        "vbe"

    Load        "bitmap"

    Load        "i2c"

    Load        "ddc"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "int10"

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx"

   

SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option   "Composite"  "Enable"

      Option   "RENDER"     "Enable"

      

EndSection

Section "Files"

 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

     RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD1"

    VendorName  "Hp LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

    Option      "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "X200M"

    VendorName   "ATI inc"

    BoardName   "ATI Radeon"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option     "backingstore" "true"

    Option     "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option     "SubPixelOrder" "none"

    Option     "AccelMethod" "XAA"

    Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option     "ColorTiling"   "on"

    Option        "no_accel" "no"

    Option        "no_dri" "no"

    Option        "DynamicClocks" "on"

    Option        "mtrr" "on"

    Option        "DesktopSetup" "Single"

    Option        "ScreenOverlap" "0"

    Option        "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

    Option        "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

    Option        "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option        "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option        "CenterMode" "off"

    Option        "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

    Option        "Stereo" "off"

    Option        "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

    Option        "FSAAEnable" "no"

    Option        "FSAAScale" "1"

    Option        "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

    Option        "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

    Option        "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

    Option        "UseFastTLS" "0"

    Option        "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

    Option        "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    Option        "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

    Option        "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

    Option        "PowerState" "1" 

    #Option "RenderAccel"   "true"

    #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    #Screen       0

    

EndSection

Section "DRI"

       Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Les parties les plus en jeux, question affichage; y a t'il un os qlq part ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Goumize

Re:

J'ai vu que sur le site d' ATI la version de fglrx 8.29.6 est deja en telechargement, le soucis c'est que j'aimerai compiler le packet, comment puis je convertir le .run à un tar.bz2 ?

j'ai rien trouver sur le forum, comment proceder pour la conversion SVP ?

----------

## theniaky

Passe plutôt par portage ! L'ebuild officiel n'est pas encore disponible mais il y a une astuce pour le créer : El_Goretto en a parlé d'ailleurs dans un de ses thread qui parle justement de la dernière version du driver...

----------

## Goumize

Passe plutôt par portage ! L'ebuild officiel n'est pas encore disponible mais il y a une astuce pour le créer 

StP explique, je suis un vrai newbie en linux et surtout gentoo, c'est ma premiere installation, mais j'apprend vite.  en passant par portage, j'ai eu la versions 8.27, j'ai installer la version 8.28 via la commande sh ati-driver....., et je me suis rendu compte que l'installation n'a pas eu d'effet, obselete, les 8.27 sont toujours actif, donc emerge -C pour les virer, et je souhaite installer les 8.29 manuellement.

le thread de El_goretto date, j'ai suivi tout les liens pour trouver une solution, nada, donc si qlq1 peut me montrer comment convertir le .run en tar.gz, et comment faire un emerge pour le packet converti,  son aide sera la bienvenue.

merci encore

----------

## theniaky

Voilà le thread en question : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-500353.html

tout est expliqué dedans   :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

sache que même avec portage les drivers ne sont pas compilés, ça utilise aussi le .run   :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

ache que même avec portage les drivers ne sont pas compilés, ça utilise aussi le .run  :Wink: 

Je sais car j'ai supprimer le 8.27.run dans /usr/portage/distifiles pour mettre le 8.29 sans succes, mais au moins quand c'est portage qui s'occupe de l'installation, le packet est enregistré dans world pour les mises a jour, dans mon cas j'ai installer les drivers avec la commande sh, portage n'as pas supprimer les anciens drivers, et je me suis retrouver avec deux fois les meme drivers sur le system, a mon avis l'installation a partir de l'installer est obselete et ne marche pas. c'est pourquoi je demande a ce qu'on m'explique le comment? pour installer les drivers via emerge et portage.

Je vais suivre le lien de theniaky, et je vous met au courant.

Merci encore

----------

## Goumize

```

cd /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

cp ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuildyou hea

ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuild digest

emerge -av ati-drivers 

```

cette commande marche, mais le probleme, est que chez moi portage m'a telecharger la V 8.27.10-r1, mais ne m'a pas prposer les 8.28, donc en utilisant la commande au dessus, en remplaçant 

```
cp ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuildyou hea
```

 par 

```
cp ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuildyou hea
```

 j'obtien une erreur de digest la taille n'est pas conforme.

je pense que portage n'inclue pas encore la version 8.28.8 pour les arch x86_64, enfin je pense.

comment faire pour creer le fichier ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuild a partir de ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, ou meme juste ce .ebuild sans le copier d'un autre existant?

Merci

----------

## Goumize

On va m'accuser de spammer le forum si je continue comme ca  :Confused: 

La commande :

```
cd /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

cp ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuildyou hea

ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6.ebuild digest

emerge -av ati-drivers 
```

 marche bien pour ceux qui ont deja installer la V 8.28.8 car les paquets .run 8.28.8 et 8.29.6 ont la meme taille "51 mo" mais la versions 8.27 n'en compte que 31 mo.

emerge --sync  & emerge --update --newuse --deep world  ==> ne me proposent pas les 8.28

decidement je porte la poisse.  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Goumize: on se calme, respire un grand coup  :Wink: 

Tu as juste quelques soucis avec portage, on va régler çà  :Smile: .

J'ai remis à jour le thread sur les 8.29.6.

Si tu as des questions pour cet ebuild, c'est là bas. Si tu ne comprends pas quelques concepts évoqués, je te redirige vers ce howto portage perso du forum, en plus de la doc gentoo officielle super bien faite et concise.

Et sache que perso, j'avais désinstallé les 8.28.X et je tournais avec le driver radeon, avant d'essayer la 8.29.6, donc pas de manip' de guru à prévoir  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Houlà ! Tu nous fais un de ces bazars ! Voilà la procédure à suivre pour installer un paquet (ici ati-drivers) dans la branche de test (ici pour l'architecture amd64) tout en laissant le reste de ton système en version stable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" dans ton cas) :

```
echo x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ati-drivers
```

Fais un "emerge --sync" avant d'installer les drivers. C'est peut-être nouveau d''aujourd'hui mais Portage contient ati-drivers-8.29.6 dans sa branche de test.  :Wink: 

Recommandation de lecture : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

Apres un grand effort et 4 fois l'installation des drivers proprietaires 8.29.6, voici la conclusion:

je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait deja desinstaller les drivers que j'avais installer auparavant via la commande sh:

```

Guesstux ~ # cd /usr/share/fglrx

Guesstux fglrx # sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh

restore of system environment completed

Uninstall fglrx driver complete...
```

ensuite apres avoir verifier que les fichiers sont present dans les dossiers distfiles des serveurs gentoo, j'ai demasquer les paquets necessaires:

```
echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.29.6 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-extra-8.29.6 ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

Un tit syncing puis emerge -av ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra.

ATI.........merged ===> eselect opengl set ati

sans oublier de decommenter la sections extensions de xorg.conf pour ne pas avoir mesa a la place d'ATI pour l'opengl:

```
#Section "Extensions"

#   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

#   Option       "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection
```

aticonfig ne marche pas pour reecrire xorg.conf, il faut ajouter -f pour forcer sinon ca marche pas:

```

Guesstux ~ # aticonfig -f --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

 :Razz:  ET hop ca marche maintenant, le seul soucis est :

```

Guesstux ~ # glxgears

9120 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1823.961 FPS

9107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1821.342 FPS

11164 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2227.104 FPS

11828 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2365.593 FPS

11691 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2338.173 FPS

11995 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2398.965 FPS

11774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2354.666 FPS

11765 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2352.911 FPS

11781 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2356.114 FPS

11522 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2304.308 FPS

10968 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2193.488 FPS

```

c'est tres peu, avec le livecd sur ma tour j'ai 15000.000 fps env

un tit 4500.000 FPS serai bien pour ce laptop  :Sad:  , mais du moment que la 3D marche c'est l'essentiel.

Merci les gars, sans votre aide je n'aurai peu etre pas pu avoir ces resultats.

un grand merci, et si ca continue comme ca avec les chip ATI je ferai bientot parti du Sav officieux d'ATI  :Very Happy:  .

On attaque XGL ??  :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark. L'équipe de Xorg insiste lourdement sur ce point dans le manuel. Depuis Xorg 7.0 les scores de glxgears sont nettement plus petit qu'auparavant. Si ton ordinateur a Xorg modulaire et ton Live CD un Xorg monolithique l'écart est donc tout à fait normal et ta carte raphique ne fonctionne pas pour autant moins bien.

Si tu veux évaluer ses je te conseille plutôt de lancer un jeu dans lequel il est possible d'afficher le nombre d'images par seconde. Par exemple installe ppracer qui est, de mon point de vue, un des meilleurs jeu de course qui existe !  :Razz: 

```
emerge ppracer
```

Pour information, j'ai, avec une Radeon 9600 Pro (drivers ATI 8.27.10-r1) sur un Athlon XP 2400+, environ 25-30 images par seconde dans PP Racer, toutes options graphiques au maximum, sur la piste Doing et sans voler.  :Wink: 

Et toi ?

----------

## nykos

radeon X700 mobility, turion 64 1.8GHz, je tourne à 100 fps minimum

----------

## Goumize

Magic banana: merci pour l'information, je me lance dans les test dés aujouhd'hui, je vais installer cedega, car tout mes jeux preférer sans des directX, pour les voitures; mon preferé est Need For Speed Most Wanted, pour les first person shooter;soldier of fortune 2, je sais qu'il y a le 1 sous linux, mais j'y ai jamais jouer.

Apparement y'a un truc qui ressemble vachement à un jeux et que tout le monde install dernierement "XGL"  :Very Happy:  ; Quelqu'un a t'il tester XGL avec les drivers ATI ??????

Je me lance, et j'espere que je pourrai toujours compter sur vous  :Wink:  .

----------

## nykos

yen a qui ont réussi avec xorg 7.1 + drivers ati > 8.28

ya l'un ou l'autre post si t'arrive à les retrouver

----------

## Goumize

Alors pour XGL ca s'annonce mal.

Installation s'est bien deroulée, suivis le wiki a la lettre pour kdm, mais au lancement de kdm soit j'ai ecran noir soit il bloque sur le logon screen sans me donner les champs a remplir ni les titres, j'ai deja eu ce probleme avec gdm, mais jje me souviens pas trop comment j'ai pu le regler.

Il est vrai que sur le troubleshooting du wiki, ils deconseillent kdm, mais bon ca marche chez les uns, et les autres "moi"   :Crying or Very sad:   ils galérent comme dab.

Bon ben je vais devoir encore bidouiller, sauf si qlq1 d'entre vous a deja eu le meme probleme, il m'economisera beaucoup de temps etde travail intelectuel  :Smile:  , et que je remercierai amplement.

----------

## Goumize

Apres quelques dizaines de reconfiguration cause "le wiki xgl french" n'est pas aussi bien commenté que son frero en Anglais, ce qui m'a fait refaire plusierus fois tout les fichiers lier a XGL.

Donc maintenant je demarre sans probleme, mais apres le login KDM, j'ai un ecran blanc comme le lait, aussi propre tu meurs, et rien d'autres le raccourci clavier (ctrl+alt+left or right) semble faire tourner quelque chose, mais je ne vois rien d'autre.

Y a juste cette erreur dans le Xorg log :

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering 

```

J'ai chercher un peu sur le forum, un certain loopx a eu la meme mais n'avait pas la 3D operationnelle, moi c'est tt a fait la contraire tout marche sauf XGL, j'ai été sur le wiki xgl troubleshooting, et reporter qlq resolution, mais sans succes.

Je me retrouve sans xgl et sans kde

Qlq1 a une idée ??

----------

## nykos

j'ai un vague souvenir d'un topic qui disait que aiglx n'est pas compatible et qu'il faut prendre autre chose...

je vais voir si je le retrouve

j'ai déjà trouvé ça mais bon ils disent pas grand chose :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496858.html

----------

## Goumize

Ouf enfin , xgl operationnel partiellement, je m'explique:

Pour ce qui es des effets, ils sont bien la.

Pour le cube c'est pas pour aujourd'hui, d'ailleur je ne sais pkoi.

Et viens s'ajouter à mes probleme KDE control center qui refuse d'enregistrer mes preferences "ex: je configure 4 desktop ==> save ==> quit" et quedale, toujours un seul bureau. {c'est peut etre les droit d'ecriture sur fichier caché de config} je ne sais pas, je ne connais meme ou se trouve ce fichier.

Et enfin, j'ai perdu en performances.

snif snif ya t'il un volontaire competant pour me sortir de cette galére ???

----------

## nykos

regarde un peu dans le dossier ~/.kde

tu dois pouvoir trouver ton bonheur pour configurer kde

----------

## Goumize

J'ai verifier les options, apparement, rien ne cloche dans les config de KDE, tout est normal je vois bien que mes 4 desktop sont activés 0+1+2+3.

J'ai rverifier mes scripts startxgl et compizrc, sache que j'utilise dbus-launch compiz dbus csm &  "apparement ya un bug avec dbus, et la solution et de mettre dbus-launch", dbus me sort de temps en temps qlq messages d'erreurs, en googlisant je ne trouve rien qui parle de ces erreurs.

j'ai changer mon overlays, pour passer à xgl-coffee, il me propose de downgrader kdelibs... sans trop esperer une resolution  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Sur le forum j'ai vu que Loopx  a eu les meme erreurs que moi, il utilise presque la meme config ati + amd + kde + xgl, rien sur ces post ne mentionne comment il s'en ai tirer de son petrin. j'ai juste vu une commande qui pourrai m'interresser "kwin=compiz" mais ca ne me dis rien.

Donc je file lui demander conseil, derniere chance pour xgl avant de faire un grand netoyage, j'en ai marre de tout ca, je vais peut etre devoir attendre la version stable ou une implementation kde..   :Rolling Eyes: .

je reste ouvert a toute solutions

----------

